# Good Job and continue to excel.



## Oscar Santacruz (Jan 26, 2006)

Dears Arborist-site members, I would like to offer my sincere appreciation for your hard word and yours investigations reports,comments, and complaints in this incredible web-site. I was working in the bigger corporations in arboriculture, but now I am working in a family tree company, I am feeling very well like everyone in this company my nice company, but if I see something wrong I will make complaint and advice the mistake. I am a safety tree climber, always I finish my job in the best performance and safe, like my all professional partners from this safety company. God Bless Sava Tree. If you want work safety and smart please call the company, you will be comfortable for ever, just I am an gratefully employee who are in vacation and do not forget my tree company family, I have a dream is 3:55 a.m and my heart told me write this, everyone will be happy forever, we take care you and you take care your family. Oscar Santacruz just a hard worker and your best partner and brother if you choose come with us. God bless you, be safe and professional. I do not write good English grammar, I am sorry.


----------



## jmack (Jan 26, 2006)

*oscar*



Oscar Santacruz said:


> Dears Arborist-site members, I would like to offer my sincere appreciation for your hard word and yours investigations reports,comments, and complaints in this incredible web-site. I was working in the bigger corporations in arboriculture, but now I am working in a family tree company, I am feeling very well like everyone in this company my nice company, but if I see something wrong I will make complaint and advice the mistake. I am a safety tree climber, always I finish my job in the best performance and safe, like my all professional partners from this safety company. God Bless Sava Tree. If you want work safety and smart please call the company, you will be comfortable for ever, just I am an gratefully employee who are in vacation and do not forget my tree company family, I have a dream is 3:55 a.m and my heart told me write this, everyone will be happy forever, we take care you and you take care your family. Oscar Santacruz just a hard worker and your best partner and brother if you choose come with us. God bless you, be safe and professional. I do not write good English grammar, I am sorry.


Hi oscar welcome, so you are still with the family tree service?


----------



## jmack (Jan 26, 2006)

*danger*



Oscar Santacruz said:


> Dears Arborist-site members, I would like to offer my sincere appreciation for your hard word and yours investigations reports,comments, and complaints in this incredible web-site. I was working in the bigger corporations in arboriculture, but now I am working in a family tree company, I am feeling very well like everyone in this company my nice company, but if I see something wrong I will make complaint and advice the mistake. I am a safety tree climber, always I finish my job in the best performance and safe, like my all professional partners from this safety company. God Bless Sava Tree. If you want work safety and smart please call the company, you will be comfortable for ever, just I am an gratefully employee who are in vacation and do not forget my tree company family, I have a dream is 3:55 a.m and my heart told me write this, everyone will be happy forever, we take care you and you take care your family. Oscar Santacruz just a hard worker and your best partner and brother if you choose come with us. God bless you, be safe and professional. I do not write good English grammar, I am sorry.


oscar what happened that made that job the most dangerous are you on the east coast? was it storm damage? I like hearing about big removals j


----------



## sal b (Jan 26, 2006)

Oscar Santacruz said:


> I do not write good English grammar, I am sorry.


 hey buddy dont worry about your english or your grammer. This site is for tree guys not english teachers. be safe


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jan 27, 2006)

Oscar Santacruz said:


> I do not write good English grammar, I am sorry.



Your English is much better than my Spanish!


----------



## Oscar Santacruz (Jan 27, 2006)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Your English is much better than my Spanish!


Mr. BluRidgeMark, I do not Understand, with respect this words "lose" rhymes with " Booze" (Why are you boozing while working with saw?), Sir I think you made a mistake I watch in your public profile ( Find more post by you) and you wrote to your friend "the same words", (Why are you boozing while working with saw?) in 01-25-2006 and you said (you are not arrogant 4 times), so I am thinking you make mistake, would you please tell me, what happened, I will be happy; I am a nice person, professional and I do not know you this is a incredible site, to many professionals like us, so let me introduce my self a pleasure to meet you via this letter Mr. BlueRidgeMark, excuse me Sir, you know what I mean.


----------



## stihlatit (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi Oscar
Welcome to Arb site. Your Communication skills are fine. If we miss something we will ask. Glad to see you here bud.
Last week I answered you with something out of the archives of the arb site. It was regarding a climber that was hurt or killed and it seemed as if the incident was washed under the carpet. I have been curious about that. Did the information help?

Arnie


----------



## Oscar Santacruz (Jan 28, 2006)

stihlatit said:


> Hi Oscar
> Welcome to Arb site. Your Communication skills are fine. If we miss something we will ask. Glad to see you here bud.
> Last week I answered you with something out of the archives of the arb site. It was regarding a climber that was hurt or killed and it seemed as if the incident was washed under the carpet. I have been curious about that. Did the information help?
> 
> Arnie


Dear Senior Member Arnie stihlatit, I would like to offer my sincere appreciation for your letter and information, also arborist site is the best site in arboriculture. Thank you for the found below in the archives:

http://www.arboristsite.com/archive/...hp/t-1097.html 

John Paul McMillin08-23-2001, 06:42 PM
hey Tim ive been working in tree care and related fields for 20 years. About 4 years ago when i was with Bartlett Tree Experts, MY good friend Bob Palese was doing IPM at a condo. I had been there the day before fertilizing the plants in the early morning. The very next day he was doing specialty services and was pruning an azalea. Well there was a yellow jacket nest in the ground and he got stung once ( he was never allergic before) and within 5 min his heart stopped. the paramedics got there and got his heart going but now he was in a coma. I went to see him in the hospital and it was very hard to see a friend in that condition. Well he had no brain activity and they eventually took him off life support. Ill miss him always. I feel for his family he was only 40 years old. So do we carry bee sting kits with us out in the feild? most doctors wont even give them to you unless they know you are allergic. I think that we should have them with us!!!! john

But this archives I am not looking for, what happened you know something else about this lament accident, Oh my God, maybe in OSHA report or an news article there is the full investigation or the Bartlett Safety Coordinator Pat Flynn can realese the accident for information even a safety meeting to the bartlett employees, and anyone bartlett employee can help to do safety metting in this arborist site we will see. Mr. Arnie stihlatit I am looking more detail in this other important matter too,I am looking for more detail found below in the arborist site archives, My investigation began February 2004 about of this accident when I heard and I see this accident in the arborist site on February 2004:

http://www.arboristsite.com/archive/index.php/t-9025.html

I have been corious about that, has anyone ever heard of this; The most dangerous job is this "tree industry" everyone know about this, and everyone know about the numbers fatalities and serius injuries accident happen, but not everyone do not Know what happen exactly, why? is you are a professional tree trimmer with years of experience, you know what is happening, the silence of ours friends and mistake of the companies. 

I request all the single accident to be file in the OSHA web site, name of the Company, name of the person injured or fatal accident, date of the accident, police report, full investigation by OSHA investigator not the Company investigation report and view public accident report, I lament the accident in Loveland I see in a newspaper, we sorry, but we are a thounsand tree workers who want know heard about accident in coorporation companies too. Accident happen, but the best way to is to make a safety meeting about accident and incident and no cover the company mistake. We can do nothing is you do not help us in this matter. Please do not stay thinking, Do it. Thank you. 
Oscar Santacruz 101 Main St, Apt 104 Stamford Connecticut, 
SS-----9727.


----------



## stihlatit (Jan 28, 2006)

Oscar I did a search on February 2004 and came up empty. Do you have a name and where exactly the accident took place. That would help. 

Maybe some of the Bartlet guys can recall this accident and assist you with some information.


Arnie


----------



## Oscar Santacruz (Jan 28, 2006)

stihlatit said:


> Oscar I did a search on February 2004 and came up empty. Do you have a name and where exactly the accident took place. That would help.
> 
> Maybe some of the Bartlet guys can recall this accident and assist you with some information.
> 
> ...


Mr. Arnie found below:

http://www.arboristsite.com/archive/...hp/t-9025.html


----------



## stihlatit (Jan 28, 2006)

Oscar Santacruz said:


> Mr. Arnie found below:
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/archive/...hp/t-9025.html



Oscar that is the url i sent you and it does not open on your post. You said that this is not the incident you were looking for. You were looking for Feb 2004 and the attached url is 2003.

http://www.arboristsite.com/archive/...hp/t-9025.html

Arnie


----------



## Oscar Santacruz (Jan 28, 2006)

stihlatit said:


> Oscar I did a search on February 2004 and came up empty. Do you have a name and where exactly the accident took place. That would help.
> 
> Maybe some of the Bartlet guys can recall this accident and assist you with some information.
> 
> ...


Mr. Arnie, please try, 
First: click archive, below the page at the end the page, Click archive.
Second: Yo are in the Tree care forums. Click in: Arboricultural Injuries and Fatalities.
Third: The number 50 You will see, Death 5/2/03 Tallahassee, Fl "Click"


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi Oscar What exactly are you looking for??


Steve


----------



## Oscar Santacruz (Jan 28, 2006)

stihlatit said:


> Oscar that is the url i sent you and it does not open on your post. You said that this is not the incident you were looking for. You were looking for Feb 2004 and the attached url is 2003.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/archive/...hp/t-9025.html
> 
> Arnie


Yes Sir. I am looking for on February 2004, a bartlett tree climber fell in a aerial trainning rescue, under close supervision by the Al Krivissca Supervisor from bartlett, serious injuries, no details. But on May 2003 Koyaanisqatsi said too a bartlett tree employee death in Tallahassee Fl, I am looking for more details to. Too many accident and what is happening, when I did the complaint to the investigators about those accident I was discrimination. Just I went take ours family.


----------



## Oscar Santacruz (Jan 28, 2006)

04ultra said:


> Hi Oscar What exactly are you looking for??
> 
> 
> Steve


Mr. Senior member (ultra), I am looking for exactly, two accident. One: Death 5/2/03 in Tallahassee, Fl. Reference monkeypuzzle and Koyaanisqatsi at http://www.arboristsite.com/archive/index.php/t-9025.html
Two: tree climber fell in aerial rescue on Februry 2004 in Danbury Connecticut in a aerial training rescue. There are two accident I am looking for. Thank you for your time.


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 28, 2006)

I just did google search and didnt find anything.. Sorry


----------



## Oscar Santacruz (Jan 28, 2006)

04ultra said:


> I just did google search and didnt find anything.. Sorry


Thank you Sir, for your time, I will be investigate for ever, bartlett they give hard time, I do not felling good for years, I did my best to tried take my partners, every single day I was very good Foreman Tree Climber I did my best to the Bartlett, I finished in the best performance and safety all my jobs, just I am a right person I am not, " the silence of ours friends", now I know why? ours friends keep silence, but always I don care about me, this is the consecuenses. But I am a proud of that. So please BE SAFE friends. Thank you Oscar Santa Cruz.


----------



## stihlatit (Jan 28, 2006)

Oscar try this thread that Ultra and I found>>hope this is what you need.

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=10459

Arnie


----------



## jmack (Jan 28, 2006)

*what happened*



Oscar Santacruz said:


> Mr. Senior member (ultra), I am looking for exactly, two accident. One: Death 5/2/03 in Tallahassee, Fl. Reference monkeypuzzle and Koyaanisqatsi at http://www.arboristsite.com/archive/index.php/t-9025.html
> Two: tree climber fell in aerial rescue on Februry 2004 in Danbury Connecticut in a aerial training rescue. There are two accident I am looking for. Thank you for your time.


oscar what happened all the links are not detailed enough. was it a training or a real rescue?


----------



## Oscar Santacruz (Jan 28, 2006)

jmack said:


> oscar what happened all the links are not detailed enough. was it a training or a real rescue?


Welcome aboard Mr. jmack, I am still investigate those accidents, On February 2004, in Connecticut a tree climber fell in a training, the supervisor was teaching aerial rescue and a tree climber fell, serious injuries, I do not have details, just was announced in the Bartlett laboratory in Charlotte NC on February 2004 by the lawyer of the company, but we have no details, no name, no date, nothing. 

(And Koyaanisqatsi said about other accident on May 08 2003 "we were told that they are investigating " I`d appreciate any information anyone has on the accident itself, even something like a newspaper clipping").

Two accidents, different years, 2003 and 2004, the same company, no details.

Thank you again Mr. stihlatit and Mr. ( 04 Ultra ). and Thank you Mr. jmack.


----------



## xtremetrees (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm sorry bro this is a very dangerous job.
I too have lost a friend. But not death my friend fell landed on his head and now cannot move a muscle below his neck. He was faster than two of you. But now he can only feed himself. But at least he can feed himself.


----------



## Oscar Santacruz (Jan 28, 2006)

xtremetrees said:


> I'm sorry bro this is a very dangerous job.
> I too have lost a friend. But not death my friend fell landed on his head and now cannot move a muscle below his neck. He was faster than two of you. But now he can only feed himself. But at least he can feed himself.


"This is a very tragic situation" my dear Arbor site member Xtremetrees, I do not forget all accident, I am sorry a man trimming branches from a large tree was killed by chipper 12-29-2005 Loveland police described the death as " an industrial accident " Yes, tree industry is " a real dangerous job ", so please friends always to follow the OSHA regulation, The ANSI Z133.1 requirements and company safety policy even is the company safety policy do not worry is you are following or not, please my friend use your "Hard Hat" always, I see in your last post nice picture you has and where is your "hard Hat" please do not be angry by by request.

Working in and around trees can be a very hazard-ous profession if proper care and safety measures are not followed. Safety must always be the first concern.

Occupational Safety and Health Administration (OSHA) The purpose is to reduce occupational injury, illness, and death through the establishment and enforcement of safety standards and regulations, and the provision for mandatory training.

ANSI Z 133.1 standards, and all applicable OSHA regulation, personal protective equipment. Hard hats must comply with federal impact and penetration requirements, my friend just I am remember you please " your hard hats" is very important too. 

When I was working in Connecticut my supervisor told me, Oscar we has half a day for take down those trees, come on, to climb free climbing run we do not have to many time, I said Mr. Supervisor I am a Safety Foreman Tree climber also I am a father of three childless, I will do and I will finish the job in the best performance and safety like always following the OSHA, ANSI Z 133.1 and company safety policy, my friends some time the company do not following theirs own policy safety and broking the safety requirements. So if we do not want more accidents just following the safety requirements and please " Be safe ". friend do not forget your "hard Hats" Thank You. Oscar Santacruz


----------



## stihlatit (Jan 29, 2006)

Oscar Santacruz said:


> "This is a very tragic situation" my dear Arbor site member Xtremetrees, I do not forget all accident, I am sorry a man trimming branches from a large tree was killed by chipper 12-29-2005 Loveland police described the death as " an industrial accident " Yes, tree industry is " a real dangerous job ", so please friends always to follow the OSHA regulation, The ANSI Z133.1 requirements and company safety policy even is the company safety policy do not worry is you are following or not, please my friend use your "Hard Hat" always, I see in your last post nice picture you has and where is your "hard Hat" please do not be angry by by request.
> 
> Working in and around trees can be a very hazard-ous profession if proper care and safety measures are not followed. Safety must always be the first concern.
> 
> ...



I entered (12-29-2005 Loveland police described the death) on google and came up with the three posts below. Somewhere to start.

Arnie

DenverPost.com - LOCAL NEWS
Officials from the Loveland Police Department and the federal Occupational Safety
and Health ... Bontz described the death as an industrial accident. ...
www.denverpost.com/news/ci_3351798 - 198k - Cached - Similar pages 

KSDK NewsChannel 5 - Colorado Man Dies In Woodchipper
... were cutting branches at a Loveland residence, Police Sgt. Rae Bontz said.
... He described the death as an industrial accident but released no other ...
www.ksdk.com/news/us_world_article.aspx?storyid=89995 - 30k - Cached - Similar pages 

Colo. Man killed after falling into wood chipper - Discussion ...
LOVELAND, Colo. — A man trimming trees was killed after he was ... Bontz described
the death as an industrial accident but released no other details. ...
www.discussionforums.us/forum/showthread.php?t=13516 - 106k - Cached - Similar pages


----------



## stihlatit (Jan 29, 2006)

Here is another clipping.
FOX NEWS

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,180091,00.html


----------



## stihlatit (Jan 29, 2006)

This is a better report on Denver .com

http://www.denverpost.com/search/ci_3355433


----------



## stihlatit (Jan 29, 2006)

Now that I have his name Brian Ganiard Morse. I put it in google and came up with these.

Arnie

Shout Out to My Pepys - Even partial morselization would require ...
The coroner said Brian Ganiard Morse, 54, was killed instantly Wednesday afternoon
when his hand got caught and he was somehow pulled into the machine. ...
substitute.livejournal.com/1199052.html - 16k - Cached - Similar pages 

Desk Top God: Trimmers
His boss and longtime tree- trimming partner, Brian Ganiard Morse, was on the
ground, feeding the branches into a wood chipper. ...
trimmers.desktopgod.com/ - 20k - Cached - Similar pages 

Recorded Documents Search Result
2002117448, MORSE BRIAN G, Grantee, RDT, 11-04-2002. 2000049187, MORSE BRIAN
GANIARD 7-16R, Grantor, ML, 07-24-2000. for questions about This Information ...
www.larimer.org/clerk/query/ results.cfm?name=MORSE%20BRIAN%20G - 19k - Supplemental Result - Cached - Similar pages 

Yard Machine Chipper - copy machine toner
Longmont FYI - LOVELAND â€” Brian Ganiard Morse, owner of a local tree service,
died immediately when he was caught in a commercial wood chipper Wednesday ...
qq5.walmart1.be/yard-machine-chipper.php - Similar pages 

Yard Machine Wood Chipper - performance machine v rod
Loveland Daily Reporter-Herald - Brian Ganiard Morse, owner of a local tree
service, died immediately when he was caught in a commercial wood chipper ...
qq5.walmart1.be/yard-machine-wood-chipper.php - Similar pages


----------



## Oscar Santacruz (Jan 29, 2006)

stihlatit said:


> This is a better report on Denver .com
> 
> http://www.denverpost.com/search/ci_3355433


Sir we can see all details about this lament accidents. But what happend I can`t see nothing about the bartlett accidents, I know the Danbury police deparment was in the scene in february 2004 when a tree climber fell in Danbury and the injured was in the hospital for days. I think there are an article about this accident, I will call the Danbury Police Deparment or the Danbury Newspapers, a friends of my he told me, in "The Advocate" newspaper Stamford CT, he read something in The Advocate about this accident in February 2004, he will go to the library looking for this accident in the archives. You can found every thing in the web site, even an accident article. I will be investigate for ever. I will check to the OSHA file too.


----------



## stihlatit (Jan 29, 2006)

By the stories and clippings I have posted it looks like Brian Ganiard Morse death is still under investigation so you must bhave some patience there as this was only a month ago.

Arnie


----------



## Oscar Santacruz (Jan 29, 2006)

stihlatit said:


> Now that I have his name Brian Ganiard Morse. I put it in google and came up with these.
> 
> Arnie
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information I will sent to all my friends the bad news, we lament the occurred, we sorry, but if something happen to me in an accident I hope all the investigation have to be realese in full details to public. But I will continue working safety, but is very importand all the accident have to be realese to public and the company not wash under the carpet the company mistake and continue make a lot a money, and saying we are the best company safety, we donot have accidents. Thank you Sir.


----------



## stihlatit (Jan 29, 2006)

You are very welcome Oscar.

Here is something I picked up on Danbury and Bartlett but it is in 1998.

http://wcc.state.ct.us/crb/annotations/an31-275(1).htm

Gerke v. F.A. Bartlett Tree Expert Co., 3426 CRB-5-96-9 (January 27, 1998).

CRB affirmed the trial commissioner’s conclusion that the claimant’s injury did not occur in the course of his employment. The claimant’s injury occurred on a Sunday, a day he was not scheduled to work, at a park which was not owned or controlled by the employer. Although the employer encouraged the claimant to learn to climb trees, the trial commissioner did not find that the claimant’s act of rappelling down a ninety-foot rock ledge was done with the employer’s knowledge or consent.

Arnie


----------



## Oscar Santacruz (Jan 29, 2006)

stihlatit said:


> You are very welcome Oscar.
> 
> Here is something I picked up on Danbury and Bartlett but it is in 1998.
> 
> ...


In September of 1994, the employer provided a training program for selected climber trainees, which did not include the claimant. Patrick Flynn, then in charge of safety and training, testified that in order to become a competent climber, approximately two thousand hours of supervised climbing is necessary. Flynn further testified that the rope and harness used in tree climbing are not compatible for rock climbing. Prior to September 25, 1994, the claimant borrowed a rope off of a truck at a job site, with permission from a co-employee. The claimant went to a park on Sunday, September 25, 1994, with two friends who were not employed by the respondent employer. (Finding No. 21). The claimant was not scheduled to work on that day. (Finding C). The claimant brought his harness and borrowed rope, and wrapped the rope around a tree at the top of a ninety foot rock ledge with the intention of rappelling or sliding down. The claimant went down approximately ten feet before falling approximately seventy feet.

Patt Flynn the investigator. He was my safety coodinator. When I worked in the tremendous Ice Storm Damage in NC. and in the Hurracaine Isabel we worked Sunday too. But this case is over. The claimant went to a park on Sunday, the claimant borrowed a rope!!!!!!!. This is incredible to do a safety meeting in this site. Please don`t climbing in a park or do not do side jobs.


----------



## stihlatit (Jan 29, 2006)

Oscar, This is a spanish newspaper in Danbury maybe you can do something with it.

http://elcanillita.com/

Arnie


----------



## Oscar Santacruz (Jan 29, 2006)

stihlatit said:


> Oscar, This is a spanish newspaper in Danbury maybe you can do something with it.
> 
> http://elcanillita.com/
> 
> Arnie



I said in this forum,

Good Job and continue to excel. 

Dears Arborist-site members, I would like to offer my sincere appreciation for your hard word and yours investigations reports,comments, and complaints in this incredible web-site. 

Again Mr. Dear Arborist-site member stihlatit, my sincere appreciation for your investigation, incredible web-site, very professionals members, thank you, would you please, we can keep open this forum for days I request more member can help us. Excuse me my English grammer is not good. Thank you so much.


----------



## stihlatit (Jan 29, 2006)

You are most welcoime Oscar>>my pleasure.

Arnie


----------



## jmack (Jan 29, 2006)

Oscar Santacruz said:


> Welcome aboard Mr. jmack, I am still investigate those accidents, On February 2004, in Connecticut a tree climber fell in a training, the supervisor was teaching aerial rescue and a tree climber fell, serious injuries, I do not have details, just was announced in the Bartlett laboratory in Charlotte NC on February 2004 by the lawyer of the company, but we have no details, no name, no date, nothing.
> 
> (And Koyaanisqatsi said about other accident on May 08 2003 "we were told that they are investigating " I`d appreciate any information anyone has on the accident itself, even something like a newspaper clipping").
> 
> ...


thankyou oscar and you can leave off the mr. btw where was that crane pic you posted from?


----------



## xtremetrees (Jan 29, 2006)

Your right Oscar I will remove this photo of me and no hard hat.The photo was early and I was still hard headed. It will delight you to know I constantly wear a red Petzl now. One day I take off my Petzl for 3 minutes and a limb hit me in the head. I put it right back on. :bang: 
I think your right about most big companys that want make many monies. They push and push all climbers to go fast, and dont warry about persons lives. One company I work for and quit because of this. The next month after i quit 3 persons go to hospital. 3 peoples in 30 days and the company is still in business. 2 were head injuires, and 1 was rope burn so bad it looked like a black snake wrapped 3 times around his left arm. I think more accidents come from bucket truck tree work than climbing maybe not.


----------



## Oscar Santacruz (Jan 29, 2006)

jmack said:


> thankyou oscar and you can leave off the mr. btw where was that crane pic you posted from?


Dear Arb-member, jmack I am from Peru, we are a gentlemen and always we repect a people, I am very nice person and friendly, thank you now you will be my friend and I will call you JMack.

The Crane Removal job was in Wesport Connecticut on May 2003, the crew Mike Putrino, Mark Tornello, a crane operator and me, I did the crane removal for Bartlett, Stamford Bartlett Office, the sales-Representative Douglas, I did the crane removal in the best performance and safety following all the safety requeriments by OSHA, ANSI Z 133.1 and Bartlett safety policy, the team work hard and safety. Days after the company sent me to North Carolina to the Ice Storm Damage I was training my crew, Months later the Company sent me to Virginia to the Hurracaine Isabel, in Bartlett I did a lot crane removals in the best performance and safety. Oscar Santacruz


----------



## Oscar Santacruz (Jan 30, 2006)

xtremetrees said:


> Your right Oscar I will remove this photo of me and no hard hat.The photo was early and I was still hard headed. It will delight you to know I constantly wear a red Petzl now. One day I take off my Petzl for 3 minutes and a limb hit me in the head. I put it right back on. :bang:
> I think your right about most big companys that want make many monies. They push and push all climbers to go fast, and dont warry about persons lives. One company I work for and quit because of this. The next month after i quit 3 persons go to hospital. 3 peoples in 30 days and the company is still in business. 2 were head injuires, and 1 was rope burn so bad it looked like a black snake wrapped 3 times around his left arm. I think more accidents come from bucket truck tree work than climbing maybe not.



Dear Mr. xtremetrees, Yes of course most big companys that want make monis, But push and push all climbers to go fast is not safety, we are professionals the best performance is work safety and folow all the safety requeriments by OSHA and ANSI Z 133.1, I will be a ISA arborist certificate soon I am working on it, when I have my certificate, my dream is to be a Arborist Sales-Representative and years later I want work to OSHA. My dears arborist-site member Mr. xtremetrees, the numbers of fatalities and injuries report by BSL are scary. This is a high-risk profession, please big companys, small companys, coorporation companys, Workplace safety, Arboricultural Safety and safe work practices. You said; one company I work for and quit because of this. Is OK you are a professional tree trimmer and you want work safety, work faster is unsafe we are production workers,the mistake are this bad salesman, or company want monies. The result is: you said; the next month after I quit 3 persons go to hospital. Xtremetrees we can see what is happening, when I leave my bartlett office in Stamford to many accidents occurred, Pablo back injuries, Kent accident with the bucket, Victor injuried two time in the same leg 3 person go to hospital. When I was working in Stamford nothing happened, when I was transfer to North Carolina I take care my crew and nothing happened too, in CT,NC,SC,VA Bartlett offices I did great jobs, safety first. And when I come back to Stamford in april 2004, my office in Stamford do not have opening position for me, and the corporation offer to me oppenig position in Atlanta Georgia, All my family are living in CT, and my new tree family company offered position to me in April 2004. I was in many States helping and trainning new bartlett crews workers. I like take care my partners, this is a high-risk profession, if do you like work safety and smart tell me in this forum, if you are arborist tell me, I think is you are Owner of company maybe you stay away and you don`t say nothing. But so please take care your employees, following the safety regulations. 

Critics OSHA enforcement policies have been demanding reforms in agency`s practices ever since the New York Times reported that in 93 percent of those cases where a worker is killed because the employer willfully violated safety regulations.

I am still investigation accidents. Is hard to said but when accidents happen if better know all the details about the accident report and not washed under the carper the mistake. Oscar Santacruz

What do you think about this forum? 

Dears Arborist-site members, we appreciate your comments. Thank you


----------



## jmack (Jan 30, 2006)

*oscar*



Oscar Santacruz said:


> Dear Arb-member, jmack I am from Peru, we are a gentlemen and always we repect a people, I am very nice person and friendly, thank you now you will be my friend and I will call you JMack.
> 
> The Crane Removal job was in Wesport Connecticut on May 2003, the crew Mike Putrino, Mark Tornello, a crane operator and me, I did the crane removal for Bartlett, Stamford Bartlett Office, the sales-Representative Douglas, I did the crane removal in the best performance and safety following all the safety requeriments by OSHA, ANSI Z 133.1 and Bartlett safety policy, the team work hard and safety. Days after the company sent me to North Carolina to the Ice Storm Damage I was training my crew, Months later the Company sent me to Virginia to the Hurracaine Isabel, in Bartlett I did a lot crane removals in the best performance and safety. Oscar Santacruz


thanks oscar im glad the crane job went safe, this job is dangerous enough without sales goons (inexperienced) pushing you. was that quick pick crane co.?


----------



## Oscar Santacruz (Jan 30, 2006)

jmack said:


> thanks oscar im glad the crane job went safe, this job is dangerous enough without sales goons (inexperienced) pushing you. was that quick pick crane co.?



Jmack ANSI Z133.1-2000 ANSI Z133.1 676 "A Qualified Arborist", Crane safe work practices in arboricultural(TCIA). We are professional and a qualified tree trimmers. Mr. Tim Wash thank you so much by this comments, this arborist site have the best professionals like you jmack, Tim Wash is a arborist-site member that`s great. I found below Tim Wash comments in http://www.dir.ca.gov/oshsb/treeclimbinggandaccessFSOR.doc 

FINAL STATEMENT OF REASONS

Title 8: Chapter 4, Subchapter 7, Article 12, Section 3427
of the General Industry Safety Orders (GISO).

Tree Climbing and Access

MODIFICATIONS AND RESPONSE TO COMMENTS RESULTING FROM
THE 15-DAY NOTICE OF PROPOSED MODIFICATIONS

No further modifications to the information contained in the Initial Statement of Reasons are proposed as a result of the 15-Day Notice of Proposed Modifications mailed on November 2, 2004, and Board staff evaluation. 

Summary and Response to Written Comments:

Mr. Tim Walsh by e-mail received November 19, 2004.

Comment No. 1:

Mr. Walsh expressed concern regarding the potential wear on the climbing line when workers tie directly into the crane hook as permitted by Section 3427(a)(1)(A). He stated that there are several techniques for tying in without using the hook.

Response:

The proposed standard would permit that a qualified tree worker may be hoisted into position by using an approved tree worker saddle secured to a crane’s hook that is equipped with a positive locking device. This provision addresses any potential that a line would roll out of the hook. 

The advisory committee discussed at length various methods and means for being secured to the crane line and/or hook. The committee felt that being secured to the crane hook would not create a hazard especially in light of the crane orders that require a daily inspection of the crane hook for any deformation or cracks that might cause wear on the climbing line.

Further, any wear to the climbing line over time would be identified during the inspection that is required prior to the use of all equipment and safety devices as outlined in the general requirements for tree work in Section 3421(e). For added protection, this section also requires an independent line attached above the crane hook. Therefore, the Board does not believe modification to the proposal is necessary as a result of this comment.

Comment No. 2:

In Section 3427(a)(2), the reference to a “taut-line hitch” is too specific and restrictive. There are many other, better friction hitches and devices in use today. Mr. Walsh recommends changing the term to read, “approved friction hitch.”

Response:

See the response to written Comment No. 3, from Ms. Cynthia Mills, The Tree Care Industry Association, submitted during the 45-Day public comment period.

Comment No. 3:

Mr. Walsh stated that one of the most dangerous times for workers while aloft is when they are repositioning. With regard to Section 3427(a)(5), the standard allows for a worker to not be tied in while they are recrotching. Mr. Walsh stated that it is safest when climbers have two means of attachment so they can remain secured while recrotching.

Response:

The comment may have merit; however, this subsection is applicable not only to qualified tree workers involved in crane operations, but also to all provisions contained in Article 12 related to tree maintenance or removal work. The scope of subsection (a)(5) is broad based, and was not included in the amendments noticed for public comment. Therefore, amendments to this subsection are outside the scope of this proposal and could be considered at a later date in a future rulemaking action.

MODIFICATIONS AND RESPONSE TO COMMENTS RESULTING FROM
THE 45-DAY PUBLIC COMMENT PERIOD

There were no modifications to the information contained in the Initial Statement of Reasons except for the following substantive, sufficiently related modifications that are the result of public comments, advisory committee deliberations and Board staff evaluation.

Section 3427. Safe Work Procedures.

Section 3427 is located within Article 12 of the General Industry Safety Orders (GISO) and provides safe work procedures for climbing and accessing trees, pruning and trimming, and tree removal activities.

Subsection (a)(1)

Proposed subsection (a)(1) requires that prior to climbing the tree, the tree shall be visually inspected by a qualified tree worker who shall determine and ensure a safe method of entry into the tree. Federal OSHA contacted Board staff and requested that the subsection be clarified to ensure that the employer is responsible for ensuring that the tree is inspected. Consequently, a modification is proposed which requires the employer to ensure that the tree be visually inspected by a qualified tree worker. The modification is necessary to address federal OSHA’s concerns and to provide clarity to the standard.

Subsection (a)(1)(A)

Proposed subsection (a)(1)(A) states that only when a tree cannot be safely accessed by climbing or using aerial devices, a qualified tree worker may be hoisted into position by using an approved tree worker’s saddle suspended from a crane’s closed safety type hook that is equipped with a device or locking means to prevent the load from becoming disengaged. 

It is proposed to modify subsection (a)(1)(A) to read, “Only when a tree cannot be safely accessed by climbing or the use of aerial devices, a qualified tree worker may be hoisted into position by using an approved tree worker’s saddle secured to a crane’s hook that shall be closed with a positive locking device.” The proposed modifications are based on advisory committee consensus and are necessary to provide clarity. 

Proposed subsections (a)(1)(A)1. through (a)(1)(A)8. provide requirements to ensure that safe procedures, climbing equipment and crane operations are provided when a crane is used to position personnel. A modification is proposed to add two additional subsections, which (1) would require that cranes used for tree work be equipped with a functional load indicating device, and (2) the crane operator be familiar with the potential hazards and operational techniques encountered in tree work. The required load indicating device measures the weight of a load and is necessary to prevent the crane from becoming overloaded. Representatives of tree removal companies and contractors have stated that cranes used for tree maintenance or removal purposes on their job sites are already equipped with this device. The requirement that crane operators be familiar with the potential hazards and operational techniques encountered in tree work is necessary as some operators may be unfamiliar with those hazards and operational techniques that are unique to tree work. Editorial changes renumber the remaining items in this subsection.

Proposed New Subsection (a)(1)(B)

The Board received comments and concerns that the proposal should include training requirements for qualified tree workers involved in tree work utilizing a crane to position personnel. With the assistance and consensus of the advisory committee members, modifications to the proposal were developed to add special training requirements. The training provisions require the qualified tree worker to receive instruction, training, and be competent in: (1) safe work procedures and knowledge of the hazards applicable to tree work involving the use of cranes, (2) the use of personal protective equipment required for tree work, (3) the inspection and safe use of all climbing equipment, lines and rigging, (4) crane signals and communication requirements with the crane operator as provided in Section 5001, (5) instructions regarding electrical hazards as described in Section 3423, (6) the safe use of chain saws in tree work, (7) the conditions and criteria necessary to permit the use of a crane to provide access into a tree, 
(8) the handling of loads as described in Section 4999 and rigging techniques for tree work, and (9) effective means for controlling pedestrian and vehicular traffic. The modification is necessary to address the expressed concerns that qualified tree workers be instructed, trained and competent in safe work procedures related to crane use for tree work.

Proposed New Subsection (a)(1)(C)

A modification is proposed to add new subsection (a)(1)(C) that would require the documentation of employee training per subsection (a)(1)(B) be maintained as prescribed by Section 3203. The modification is necessary to ensure that employee training is documented, and that these training documents are maintained.

The modification is necessary to address the expressed concerns that qualified tree worker be instructed, trained and competent in safe work procedures related to crane use for tree work, would you please dears members what do you think about this importand matter. Be safe partners. Oscar Santacruz.


----------



## Oscar Santacruz (Jan 30, 2006)

jmack said:


> thanks oscar im glad the crane job went safe, this job is dangerous enough without sales goons (inexperienced) pushing you. was that quick pick crane co.?


(I am sorry, the big picture is not good in the front, I can`t read too). 

Jmack ANSI Z133.1-2000 ANSI Z133.1 676 "A Qualified Arborist", Crane safe work practices in arboricultural(TCIA). We are professional and a qualified tree trimmers. Mr. Tim Wash thank you so much by this comments, this arborist site have the best professionals like you jmack, Tim Wash is a arborist-site member that`s great. I found below Tim Wash comments in http://www.dir.ca.gov/oshsb/treeclimbinggandaccessFSOR.doc 

FINAL STATEMENT OF REASONS

Title 8: Chapter 4, Subchapter 7, Article 12, Section 3427
of the General Industry Safety Orders (GISO).

Tree Climbing and Access

MODIFICATIONS AND RESPONSE TO COMMENTS RESULTING FROM
THE 15-DAY NOTICE OF PROPOSED MODIFICATIONS

No further modifications to the information contained in the Initial Statement of Reasons are proposed as a result of the 15-Day Notice of Proposed Modifications mailed on November 2, 2004, and Board staff evaluation. 

Summary and Response to Written Comments:

Mr. Tim Walsh by e-mail received November 19, 2004.

Comment No. 1:

Mr. Walsh expressed concern regarding the potential wear on the climbing line when workers tie directly into the crane hook as permitted by Section 3427(a)(1)(A). He stated that there are several techniques for tying in without using the hook.

Response:

The proposed standard would permit that a qualified tree worker may be hoisted into position by using an approved tree worker saddle secured to a crane’s hook that is equipped with a positive locking device. This provision addresses any potential that a line would roll out of the hook. 

The advisory committee discussed at length various methods and means for being secured to the crane line and/or hook. The committee felt that being secured to the crane hook would not create a hazard especially in light of the crane orders that require a daily inspection of the crane hook for any deformation or cracks that might cause wear on the climbing line.

Further, any wear to the climbing line over time would be identified during the inspection that is required prior to the use of all equipment and safety devices as outlined in the general requirements for tree work in Section 3421(e). For added protection, this section also requires an independent line attached above the crane hook. Therefore, the Board does not believe modification to the proposal is necessary as a result of this comment.

Comment No. 2:

In Section 3427(a)(2), the reference to a “taut-line hitch” is too specific and restrictive. There are many other, better friction hitches and devices in use today. Mr. Walsh recommends changing the term to read, “approved friction hitch.”

Response:

See the response to written Comment No. 3, from Ms. Cynthia Mills, The Tree Care Industry Association, submitted during the 45-Day public comment period.

Comment No. 3:

Mr. Walsh stated that one of the most dangerous times for workers while aloft is when they are repositioning. With regard to Section 3427(a)(5), the standard allows for a worker to not be tied in while they are recrotching. Mr. Walsh stated that it is safest when climbers have two means of attachment so they can remain secured while recrotching.

Response:

The comment may have merit; however, this subsection is applicable not only to qualified tree workers involved in crane operations, but also to all provisions contained in Article 12 related to tree maintenance or removal work. The scope of subsection (a)(5) is broad based, and was not included in the amendments noticed for public comment. Therefore, amendments to this subsection are outside the scope of this proposal and could be considered at a later date in a future rulemaking action.

MODIFICATIONS AND RESPONSE TO COMMENTS RESULTING FROM
THE 45-DAY PUBLIC COMMENT PERIOD

There were no modifications to the information contained in the Initial Statement of Reasons except for the following substantive, sufficiently related modifications that are the result of public comments, advisory committee deliberations and Board staff evaluation.

Section 3427. Safe Work Procedures.

Section 3427 is located within Article 12 of the General Industry Safety Orders (GISO) and provides safe work procedures for climbing and accessing trees, pruning and trimming, and tree removal activities.

Subsection (a)(1)

Proposed subsection (a)(1) requires that prior to climbing the tree, the tree shall be visually inspected by a qualified tree worker who shall determine and ensure a safe method of entry into the tree. Federal OSHA contacted Board staff and requested that the subsection be clarified to ensure that the employer is responsible for ensuring that the tree is inspected. Consequently, a modification is proposed which requires the employer to ensure that the tree be visually inspected by a qualified tree worker. The modification is necessary to address federal OSHA’s concerns and to provide clarity to the standard.

Subsection (a)(1)(A)

Proposed subsection (a)(1)(A) states that only when a tree cannot be safely accessed by climbing or using aerial devices, a qualified tree worker may be hoisted into position by using an approved tree worker’s saddle suspended from a crane’s closed safety type hook that is equipped with a device or locking means to prevent the load from becoming disengaged. 

It is proposed to modify subsection (a)(1)(A) to read, “Only when a tree cannot be safely accessed by climbing or the use of aerial devices, a qualified tree worker may be hoisted into position by using an approved tree worker’s saddle secured to a crane’s hook that shall be closed with a positive locking device.” The proposed modifications are based on advisory committee consensus and are necessary to provide clarity. 

Proposed subsections (a)(1)(A)1. through (a)(1)(A)8. provide requirements to ensure that safe procedures, climbing equipment and crane operations are provided when a crane is used to position personnel. A modification is proposed to add two additional subsections, which (1) would require that cranes used for tree work be equipped with a functional load indicating device, and (2) the crane operator be familiar with the potential hazards and operational techniques encountered in tree work. The required load indicating device measures the weight of a load and is necessary to prevent the crane from becoming overloaded. Representatives of tree removal companies and contractors have stated that cranes used for tree maintenance or removal purposes on their job sites are already equipped with this device. The requirement that crane operators be familiar with the potential hazards and operational techniques encountered in tree work is necessary as some operators may be unfamiliar with those hazards and operational techniques that are unique to tree work. Editorial changes renumber the remaining items in this subsection.

Proposed New Subsection (a)(1)(B)

The Board received comments and concerns that the proposal should include training requirements for qualified tree workers involved in tree work utilizing a crane to position personnel. With the assistance and consensus of the advisory committee members, modifications to the proposal were developed to add special training requirements. The training provisions require the qualified tree worker to receive instruction, training, and be competent in: (1) safe work procedures and knowledge of the hazards applicable to tree work involving the use of cranes, (2) the use of personal protective equipment required for tree work, (3) the inspection and safe use of all climbing equipment, lines and rigging, (4) crane signals and communication requirements with the crane operator as provided in Section 5001, (5) instructions regarding electrical hazards as described in Section 3423, (6) the safe use of chain saws in tree work, (7) the conditions and criteria necessary to permit the use of a crane to provide access into a tree, 
(8) the handling of loads as described in Section 4999 and rigging techniques for tree work, and (9) effective means for controlling pedestrian and vehicular traffic. The modification is necessary to address the expressed concerns that qualified tree workers be instructed, trained and competent in safe work procedures related to crane use for tree work.

Proposed New Subsection (a)(1)(C)

A modification is proposed to add new subsection (a)(1)(C) that would require the documentation of employee training per subsection (a)(1)(B) be maintained as prescribed by Section 3203. The modification is necessary to ensure that employee training is documented, and that these training documents are maintained.

The modification is necessary to address the expressed concerns that qualified tree worker be instructed, trained and competent in safe work procedures related to crane use for tree work, would you please dears members what do you think about this importand matter. Be safe partners. Oscar Santacruz.


----------



## Oscar Santacruz (Jan 30, 2006)

sal b said:


> hey buddy dont worry about your english or your grammer. This site is for tree guys not english teachers. be safe


Thank you sal b, I appreciate your comments, this site is for tree guys, would you please, what do you think about this forum. I can see you are a real professional tree guy.


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 30, 2006)

Oscar we can understand you with no problems.. Keep up the good work.. 
Good luck with all your searches .. It may take you time to find what your looking for and everyday your that much closer..


Steve


----------



## xtremetrees (Jan 30, 2006)

Dude,
I think this site is becomming unrealistic and not a reflection of what the tree care industryis. I am SO-5356A C.A. To explain - look at the Plant Health Care forum topics. It is very small. Mostly what AS is about is logging and climbing and the outdoors. What is a C.A. do? Take care of trees mostly and this is not good information website for this. I've had to turn to the university for explain conditions and symptoms of sick trees. Few tree folks know much about trees here in my opinion. There are some who vol. time and help I not mention their name for fear of not mentioning those that do.
At least this site was interesting when MB was here. He wasnt C.A. but his views on safety spurred us all into thinking that maybe being C.A. is not so important. Check Mb out at www.?????????????home.com I think the more experienced more professional climbers talk there. Also www.************ There can be many things wrong with tree to make them bad. A C.A. has to know all these things. The older a tree is the more can be bad over time. Its been 2 weeks on some of my pics and still nobody here knows whats wrong. This is only one example.


----------



## Oscar Santacruz (Jan 30, 2006)

xtremetrees said:


> Dude,
> I think this site is becomming unrealistic and not a reflection of what the tree care industryis. I am SO-5356A C.A. To explain - look at the Plant Health Care forum topics. It is very small. Mostly what AS is about is logging and climbing and the outdoors. What is a C.A. do? Take care of trees mostly and this is not good information website for this. I've had to turn to the university for explain conditions and symptoms of sick trees. Few tree folks know much about trees here in my opinion. There are some who vol. time and help I not mention their name for fear of not mentioning those that do.
> At least this site was interesting when MB was here. He wasnt C.A. but his views on safety spurred us all into thinking that maybe being C.A. is not so important. Check Mb out at www.?????????????home.com I think the more experienced more professional climbers talk there. Also www.************ There can be many things wrong with tree to make them bad. A C.A. has to know all these things. The older a tree is the more can be bad over time. Its been 2 weeks on some of my pics and still nobody here knows whats wrong. This is only one example.


 Thank you


----------



## Oscar Santacruz (Jan 30, 2006)

04ultra said:


> Oscar we can understand you with no problems.. Keep up the good work..
> Good luck with all your searches .. It may take you time to find what your looking for and everyday your that much closer..
> 
> 
> Steve


Thank you Sir, I will.


----------



## jmack (Feb 2, 2006)

*riight*



Oscar Santacruz said:


> (I am sorry, the big picture is not good in the front, I can`t read too).
> 
> Jmack ANSI Z133.1-2000 ANSI Z133.1 676 "A Qualified Arborist", Crane safe work practices in arboricultural(TCIA). We are professional and a qualified tree trimmers. Mr. Tim Wash thank you so much by this comments, this arborist site have the best professionals like you jmack, Tim Wash is a arborist-site member that`s great. I found below Tim Wash comments in http://www.dir.ca.gov/oshsb/treeclimbinggandaccessFSOR.doc
> 
> ...


right, yeah, i was just asking if that was quick pick crane a local crane contractor


----------



## sal b (Feb 8, 2006)

Oscar Santacruz said:


> Jmack ANSI Z133.1-2000 ANSI Z133.1 676 "A Qualified Arborist", Crane safe work practices in arboricultural(TCIA). We are professional and a qualified tree trimmers. Mr. Tim Wash thank you so much by this comments, this arborist site have the best professionals like you jmack, Tim Wash is a arborist-site member that`s great. I found below Tim Wash comments in http://www.dir.ca.gov/oshsb/treeclimbinggandaccessFSOR.doc
> 
> FINAL STATEMENT OF REASONS
> 
> ...


holy thats a lot a typing


----------



## jmack (Feb 18, 2006)

*oscar*

oscar you still out there they moved in here did some onefind you on the outside?


----------

